
Amnesty: Chinese anti-censorship activist gets 2 years in jail - ailanthus
https://www.amnesty.org/en/documents/asa17/9641/2019/en/
======
ailanthus
The guy's name is Zhen Jianghua. His story and photo:
[https://www.rfa.org/english/news/china/activist-
trial-090620...](https://www.rfa.org/english/news/china/activist-
trial-09062018130014.html)

Only 2% of the 1.3 billion people in China get uncensored information,
according to the Berkman-Klein Center at Harvard. Breaking censorship in China
is a worthwhile project, if you are looking for one.

